# Soil test results



## Mikeyp_1284 (Jul 23, 2021)

I sent off some soil samples a few weeks ago and got the results today. I thought that they usually sent recommendations of how much product to apply. About the only thing I can tell is the ph is about right. A little low in the back. Was hoping someone could point me in the right direction.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

They gave you the maintenance program in the comments section.
120-200 lb of N per A during growing season. 100 lb K/A during growing season.


----------



## Mikeyp_1284 (Jul 23, 2021)

Bombers said:


> They gave you the maintenance program in the comments section.
> 120-200 lb of N per A during growing season. 100 lb K/A during growing season.


I guess I wasn't thinking those were the recommendations because of the wording.

" Consider split applying K if 100 lb per acre or more is recommended."

Kinda made it sound like a maintenance process and not a recommendation of amount. That and it didn't list any amount in the lbs/acre column. Thanks


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

I would inquire back and ask them for the hard numbers for P and K. As you know, nitrogen is more predictable as to how much to put down.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Mikeyp_1284 I moved this to the soil fertility subforum.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

Mikeyp_1284 said:


> Bombers said:
> 
> 
> > They gave you the maintenance program in the comments section.
> ...


It seems that the recommendation block are all zeroes. I'm not sure what type of soil test your lab conducted and not sure how they calculate their indexes. I recommend calling the lab for their recommendations, I would think they would recommend some lime on the second soil test.


----------



## 01Bullitt (Aug 31, 2020)

Looks like you used the form for a pasture that a farmer would use. Next time fill out the lawn and garden form instead, it is more basic and easier to read. NC State performs the Mehlich-3 test, Dr Mehlich actually worked for the NC department of agriculture. They usually don't recommend lime until the PH falls below 5.8. Index values for P & K should be between 50 & 70. Fertilizer recommendations are also listed on there as well. By your results it looks like you need to use a nitrogen only fertilizer like a 34-0-0 or 46-0-0 because of your P & K index values. https://www.ncagr.gov/agronomi/obmehlch.htm


----------



## Mikeyp_1284 (Jul 23, 2021)

01Bullitt said:


> Looks like you used the form for a pasture that a farmer would use. Next time fill out the lawn and garden form instead, it is more basic and easier to read. NC State performs the Mehlich-3 test, Dr Mehlich actually worked for the NC department of agriculture. They usually don't recommend lime until the PH falls below 5.8. Index values for P & K should be between 50 & 70. Fertilizer recommendations are also listed on there as well. By your results it looks like you need to use a nitrogen only fertilizer like a 34-0-0 or 46-0-0 because of your P & K index values. https://www.ncagr.gov/agronomi/obmehlch.htm


Thanks everyone for the replies. Yep, I think I did fill out the wrong form after looking at them. Thanks for the advice on the fert.


----------

